# tyresafe.org - new website, no tyre pressure chart



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I checked this site yesterday to remind myself about my recommended tyre pressures and it does not appear to list them any more.

Are there any other sites for this information?

I googled without success.

Thanks.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This link may take you to what you want:

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks cronkle, it must have been there all the time.  

I have saved a copy of the pdf.


----------

